# Best book on cross/atonement?



## thistle93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi! I know this might be hard but wondering what you would consider to be the best single book on the cross/atonement? I would prefer to keep it to books exclusively on the cross/atonement but does not have to be if you think a section of a general book is best. Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## christiana (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cross by Martyn Lloyd-Jones is very good. I'm presently reading through it again.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 16, 2012)

There are many excellent resources. In my oh so humble opinion, no study of these topics is complete - or even beyond elementary - if they haven't included these two works:

The Cross of Christ - by John Stott

and 

Redemption Accomplished and Applied - by John Murray


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 17, 2012)

I recommend A.W.Pink's "The Satisfaction of Christ- Stuides on the Atonement".
Jim


----------



## py3ak (Oct 17, 2012)

Hugh Martin's work is a classic.

The Atonement: In its Relations to The Covenant,The Priesthood,The Intercession of our Lord (new reprint): Hugh Martin: 9780980037029: Amazon.com: Books


----------

